# Systems



## ramjet (19 September 2005)

I am not a chartist or a frequent trader, but I have a few questions;

what if I wanted a system to identify large changes in volumes and movements above a moving average for every stock in the market, how much would such a system cost?


----------



## RichKid (19 September 2005)

Try browsing through this forum (trading strategies), try searching for 'incredible charts' here as well. Most brokers have some sort of filtering tool as do some free charting software.


----------



## tech/a (19 September 2005)

ramjet said:
			
		

> what if I wanted a system to identify large changes in volumes and movements above a moving average for every stock in the market, how much would such a system cost?




Not a lot.
I can run a system on this up in about 15 mins.
The problem you will have is too many selections.
Firstly define  a large change in Volume?
And movement--define movement?
Above a moving average---is that an M/A of the Volume or the stock being above an M/A,what length is the M/A to be and how far above?

*There is a fairly important component missing though----the sell condition.*

It would be wise to set a stop as well.
Are you sure you wish to trade EVERY STOCK?
Would not the selection of the universe of stocks be important.
I'm sure the top 200 would trade more profitably than the pennies.

let me know and I'll knock it up run it and post the results if you like.


----------



## happytrader (23 September 2005)

ramjet said:
			
		

> I am not a chartist or a frequent trader, but I have a few questions;
> 
> what if I wanted a system to identify large changes in volumes and movements above a moving average for every stock in the market, how much would such a system cost?




A system like this will cost you absolutely nothing.  Try going to www.bigcharts.com  At top of page it will say, Enter symbol/keywords. For australian shares, precede stocks with au: Example au:anz  then click onto java chart. Now looking to the left of this new page, beneath Chart options, select a time frame eg.  3years monthly  Scroll down to upper indicator and select moving average.  You might also like to select the bollinger bands indicators as this will alert you to range change.  Scroll down to price display and select OHLC.  Scroll down to lower indicator and select volume  You might also like to select RSI, and slow stochastics to identify strength and ranges excesses.  Scroll down to Chart settings and select, store chart settings  By moving your mouse along the pricebars you will be able to obtain OHLC and volume on any time frame you select. To check out a stock I like to look at these time frames:  

3 years quarterly
3 years monthly
2 years weekly 
6 months daily
10days hourly

It really helps to know the excesses and averages of your stock on a monthly and weekly basis so that you can enter your trade with a higher degree of saftety.

Cheers


----------



## The Estimator (23 September 2005)

happytrader said:
			
		

> A system like this will cost you absolutely nothing.  Try going to www.bigcharts.com  At top of page it will say, Enter symbol/keywords. For australian shares, precede stocks with au: Example au:anz  then click onto java chart. Now looking to the left of this new page, beneath Chart options, select a time frame eg.  3years monthly  Scroll down to upper indicator and select moving average.  You might also like to select the bollinger bands indicators as this will alert you to range change.  Scroll down to price display and select OHLC.  Scroll down to lower indicator and select volume  You might also like to select RSI, and slow stochastics to identify strength and ranges excesses.  Scroll down to Chart settings and select, store chart settings  By moving your mouse along the pricebars you will be able to obtain OHLC and volume on any time frame you select. To check out a stock I like to look at these time frames:
> 
> 3 years quarterly
> 3 years monthly
> ...




Great explanation.  I'm thinking he might mean software that can screen stocks based on certain parameters.  So that he's alerted to the stocks that meet his criterior.  I'm gonna start looking into how incredible charts' screening tools fair.  Metastock seems to be the one that gets most comments though.

John


----------

